# ICE Combat Jacket - Front Lower Pockets/Straps and rear velcro?



## Thorvald (28 Nov 2006)

I swear I saw this explained somewhere on this board but for the life of me can't seem to hit the "magic" key phrase in the search engine.

What were the pockets on the lower front of the ICE Combat jacket designed to hold?







- Each pocket has two smaller "pouches" inside that look like they would hold either a smoke grenade or a bottle of water perfectly (4 internal pouches in all).
- The pocket can be internally button snapped shut on one side only for some reason.
- They also have a pair of short black detachable straps (that again use the button snaps).

Also, would anyone know the purpose of the rear Velcro tab behind the collar?  It's too small for a regular nametape, Air Force reflector use?

Just curious.

Cheers


----------



## Loachman (28 Nov 2006)

If you open that Velcro flap, reach in, grab and pull, you'll come out with a hood.

The removable snap strap is to hold ear defenders. This feature was designed for techs on the flight line. I can only guess that the other snaps on either side are to allow choice of side to attach ear defenders to.

The interior pockets appear to be a holdover from the mag pockets in the old combat clothing. Whether they have any specific purpose other than segregating small items in the pocket I don't know


----------



## George Wallace (28 Nov 2006)

;D The Straps are for Armour guys to hang their empty Woods coffee mugs from when they need to upload their vehicles.   ;D

The small pockets are just to organize your pockets, used as mag holders or Cbt Bandage holder.......whatever is necessary....

If you look carefully, you will discover a zipper in the lower back and that the jacket can be turned inside out and bundled up like a pillow with a carrying strap.

You also have nice fleece lined Strathcona pockets to keep your paws toasty warm.


----------



## Thorvald (28 Nov 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ;D The Straps are for Armour guys to hang their empty Woods coffee mugs from when they need to upload their vehicles.   ;D



Hey I like it, Max-Flex!  

I'm still waiting for some joker to indicate the inside pockets are for iPods (or beer).....  :


----------



## cplcaldwell (28 Nov 2006)

<silly_post>



> I'm still waiting for some joker to indicate the inside pockets are for iPods (or beer).....



What's an iPod? 

Not beer, Bailey's dammit, that's a black hat on your nog, not green! ;D (You think we actually use that whitener in the IMP's for our coffee!?)

Gawd what are they teaching these people on SQ nowadays ! Beer...  Ipods.. bum me a smoke willya...

</silly_post>


----------



## army outfitters (28 Nov 2006)

Thorvold
The lower pockets are for when you have been across the street from me and do not have enough time to eat your wings. Come on think about it, as a ranger you should know this already


----------



## Thorvald (28 Nov 2006)

Army Outfitters said:
			
		

> Thorvold
> The lower pockets are for when you have been across the street from me and do not have enough time to eat your wings. Come on think about it, as a ranger you should know this already



Well damn I should have guessed that myself, I was wondering where those "Hot Pack - Individual Flameless Ration Heaters" go.

Step 1: Stuff Pizza Pocket or leftover Buffalo Wings into pocket pouches
Step 2: Insert Hot Pack into main pocket
Step 3: Tear and wait for dinner

So they took the idea of the stove from the Lynx and put it into our Combat Jackets!  What a novel concept  ;D

---

Onto the Velcro tab, obviously not enough sleep, didn't notice that it is actually for the flap which closes the hood entry slit when not in use.


----------



## army outfitters (28 Nov 2006)

Glad you are enjoying the roast, Have fun


----------



## TN2IC (28 Nov 2006)

cplcaldwell said:
			
		

> <silly_post>
> 
> What's an iPod?
> 
> ...




Ouch.... pure ouch.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (17 Dec 2006)

So here's a question I throw out to you:  What's the CF policy on the pockets and how to "use" them?  I saw a young Trooper walking into the regiment the other day (me freshly posted in) with his hands in his ICE pockets and I took the time to correct him that he shouldn't be moving with them as such.  I said to him that standing on a range with hands in pockets might pass, but not walking in to work.  Sounds right, no?  

He informed me that at some point that discussion had come up with other soldiers but that it was a "grey" matter and they weren't too sure.  I told him around me, keep the hands out of the pockets cause if someone sees me ignoring it and decide that I SHOULD have done something, then I get my peepee slapped.

What say you on this matter oh wise and informed Army.ca members?

I am going to check the CF Dress Instructions shortly, but I told him I 'd come back with an answer..after vacation of course.

Here we go:

*Behaviour.* Personnel in uniform shall comport themselves in a manner which projects a positive military appearance. Behaviour such as chewing gum, slouching, placing hands in pockets, smoking or eating on the street and walking hand in hand, is forbidden. This instruction’s objective is to project an image of a disciplined and self-controlled force.

*Military Presence.* Personnel in uniform shall be well groomed, with footwear cleaned and shone, and uniform cleaned and properly pressed. In particular, buttons, fasteners and zippers shall be kept closed; pockets shall not be bulged; items such as glasses, glass cases, sun-glasses, pens, pencils, key rings or paper shall not be visibly extended nor protrude from pockets or be suspended from waist belts or pockets; nor shall commercial headsets from either a radio receiver or tape/CD player or a nonissued cellular phone be worn, except where required in the performance of a military duty. CF personnel wearing civilian clothes on military installations and in military groups or settings shall dress and comport themselves at all times as befits members of a disciplined, cohesive force.


----------



## Prd_Cdn (17 Dec 2006)

LOL  :skull:

  I had the same problem with one of my young soldiers walk around with his hands in his pockets. I did the exact same thing and asked him if his hands we're cold? No he replied I then told him to get his F''king gloves on right now. 

  I know its nice to have that fleece lined pocket, for those other types, in a Combat Arms Unit my SSM would have my ass hanging faster than I can say "yard arm" if I was too let that slide. 

  Just my  :brickwall: :tank:


----------



## Bzzliteyr (17 Dec 2006)

Bu thtta''s my point.. we are so "I never did it that way so you can't" these days that it seems silly sometime.  There are perfectly good pockets to keep your hands warm in the ICE but we insist on not using them??  I think the 265 should be revised to address the problem, hands in pockets while stationary okay, but not in movement maybe?  I am no RSM but I am sure there are some out there that could put there opinions in on the matter.


----------



## geo (17 Dec 2006)

MMMMMMMMmmmmmm.....
Then again, I'm not RSM anymore.


----------



## mover1 (17 Dec 2006)

Being a log wog and an Flightline type. I can say we use the fleece pockets a lot. Expecially when you are doing some work in which we can't wear gloves because they are too bulky. So you do your work, warm up the hands and continue on. We don't have them in the pockets when walking around thoughThe new fad is have people who would rather tuck their whole hand up into thier sleeves.
THe best part of the whole jacket is at the rear there is a portion of the drawstringthat is acessable so you canpull the thing between your legs and attach it to the front button of the jacket. Very usefull when doing an ERO or a start. Nothing worse than having really cold wind come up your jacket and freeze you


----------



## geo (17 Dec 2006)

mover1 said:
			
		

> THe best part of the whole jacket is at the rear there is a portion of the drawstringthat is acessable so you canpull the thing between your legs and attach it to the front button of the jacket. Very usefull when doing an ERO or a start. Nothing worse than having really cold wind come up your jacket and freeze you



???  will have to look at that.  Didn't know


----------



## Franko (17 Dec 2006)

Walking....no way in hell.

Stationary in Garrison? Ask him where his gloves are and why they don't have them on.

In the field....let it go. Practicality rules in the field, as does comfort. 

Now as soon as...say....your RSM comes into your OP / hide and is conducting a visit, well again...get the gloves on.

Another example of someone shirking the deportment issue:

We did a garbage sweep on Friday in PT strip just prior to being dismissed for block leave. 

Wouldn't you know it but a few of the newbies decided to light up during the sweep.

Told them to put them out immediately. Got a few looks....which got sorted out after the sweep.

Glad I did the right thing and jumped on them for lighting up....the RSM was right around the corner with my CO.

Do you job and adhere to the rules and enforce discipline and deportment....remember you are setting the example for future leaders as well.

My 0.02 duram worth.

Regards


----------



## Bzzliteyr (17 Dec 2006)

As for the drawstring elastic.. it comes in handy when you have the ICE on and are seated in any armoured vehicle.. I remember when the first guy at WTP (in Gagetown)figured it out while on the tanks.. made us so happy...


----------



## geo (17 Dec 2006)

Just peeked.... son-of-a-gun!..... Ingenious..... who would have thought - advanced planning & Creativity?


----------



## Thorvald (17 Dec 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Just peeked.... son-of-a-gun!..... Ingenious..... who would have thought - advanced planning & Creativity?



Don't forget the "pillow" feature... mighty handy for us weekend BMQ types (of course, only for the ones that have figured it out...) and makes dashing out for fire drill that much quicker (just grab your pillow and run, unzip and don on the fly).

Now what other little gems are hidden in this thing?  

Cheers


----------



## geo (17 Dec 2006)

Och .... the pillow thing is old stuff... good stuff but old stuff.


----------



## Franko (17 Dec 2006)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> As for the drawstring elastic.. it comes in handy when you have the ICE on and are seated in any armoured vehicle.. I remember when the first guy at WTP (in Gagetown)figured it out while on the tanks.. made us so happy...



IIRC that it was put on there primarily for jumpers.

Regards


----------



## Thorvald (18 Dec 2006)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> IIRC that it was put on there primarily for jumpers.
> 
> Regards



You recall correctly, the "user instructions" from the Tease Clothe the Soldier project shows:



> Use the elastic at lower back edge of parka to prevent billowing when parachuting or in windy conditions by pulling the elastic loop through the legs and attaching to front lower button


----------



## GO!!! (19 Dec 2006)

> Use the elastic at lower back edge of parka to prevent billowing when parachuting or in windy conditions by pulling the elastic loop through the legs and attaching to front lower button



I can only think that that is a holdover from the old smock that has the six button "diaper" sewn into it for the same reason. 

At first blush, it would seem like a good idea, but for jumping, you have enough straps holding your jacket down - I've never had a problem - although, as mover said, I have had helos blow snow up my jacket - so they may have a use in that respect!


----------



## Arctic Acorn (19 Dec 2006)

It's good to see that they added some improvements to the older OD green jacket (flaps on the zippers, fleece handwarmers, the drawstring thing...), but the one thing that buge me most about it is the jacket lining. I would think that for a Gore-Tex having a non-breathable jacket lining kind of silly. A mesh lining would have been smarter (like the 'new' rain jacket). As it is now, the lining absorbs tons of moisture. 

 :dontpanic:


----------



## George Wallace (19 Dec 2006)

On the point of "GORETEX", if it doesn't distinctly have a label stating it is Goretex, it isn't.  It is a strictly enforced copyright.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (19 Dec 2006)

Good point, however when I got the jacket I could have sworn that the tag it came with had the Gore-Tex logo on it. 

Can any supply techs out there confirm this?


----------



## George Wallace (19 Dec 2006)

There are logos for "Gore *>*", "Bennett Fleet" and "Steadfast".


----------



## aesop081 (19 Dec 2006)

mine has a tag that says "inspected by #5"


----------



## Arctic Acorn (19 Dec 2006)

Heh heh, I'm looking at that very thing...it's on the CTS website. 



Hey, cdnaviator, does the tag have a little picture of a penny-farthing bicycle on it.....nevermind.... :


----------



## George Wallace (19 Dec 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> mine has a tag that says "inspected by #5"



I wonder how much Inspector #5 makes in a year.  Seems like everything is inspected by #5


----------



## aesop081 (19 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I wonder how much Inspector #5 makes in a year.  Seems like everything is inspected by #5



Thats *MY* retirement job Wallace....piss off !!

 ;D


----------



## Poppa (19 Dec 2006)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Bu thtta''s my point.. we are so "I never did it that way so you can't" these days that it seems silly sometime.  There are perfectly good pockets to keep your hands warm in the ICE but we insist on not using them??  I think the 265 should be revised to address the problem, hands in pockets while stationary okay, but not in movement maybe?  I am no RSM but I am sure there are some out there that could put there opinions in on the matter.



Roto 13 I asked the MNB RSM about this very thing and his words to me were "That's why they put'em there. Just don't walk around using them..and get a haircut."

Now in VK (AKA the place fun and common sense forgot) I'd never think of doing it but in Sin City AKA Banja Luka fill your boots..or pockets.


----------



## GO!!! (19 Dec 2006)

Half of the stuff in our jackets/cadpat _ist verboten_ anyways.

I would like to have a video camera for the reaction of the QMSI/RSM if I walked into my unit lines with;

My hood on my jacket up,
Hands in my handy fleece pockets,
Bottom string tied between my legs to my front button,
The strings in the cbt pants used to blouse them, as opposed to boot bands,
My boots blackened, but not shone,
My beret with the liner in, nine inches too big, fold hanging down to my chin, with an un-shone, anodized cap badge!

Getting off light would entail a weekend on the duty desk!  ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (19 Dec 2006)

It seems to be a SOP in Valcartier to have your hood out, no one blinks an eye there.. odd


----------



## Good2Golf (19 Dec 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Half of the stuff in our jackets/cadpat _ist verboten_ anyways.
> 
> I would like to have a video camera for the reaction of the QMSI/RSM if I walked into my unit lines with;
> 
> ...



GO!!!  Yeah, half the stiff's verboten since the ICE is a converged CTS/Air Force design (mover's fleece pockets, hoodie, ear defender straps, etc...)  

slightly O/T, what's the deal with the sand traps, I took mine out for the tour, then sewed them back in before I returned my AR kit.  If I actually tried to blouse my pants with the traps in the boots, there was only about 2" between the boot top and where the trap is sewn to the leg, and I looked like I had two hovercrafts around my ankles!  ???

G2G


----------



## Link (19 Dec 2006)

The ICE is very breathable, under the arms there are zippers that allow air to be circulated all around the jacket, on both layers.  However again, I could only imagine the reaction the RSM would have if someone raised their arm and he could see that they weren't zipped up!


----------



## GO!!! (19 Dec 2006)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> slightly O/T, what's the deal with the sand traps, I took mine out for the tour, then sewed them back in before I returned my AR kit.  If I actually tried to blouse my pants with the traps in the boots, there was only about 2" between the boot top and where the trap is sewn to the leg, and I looked like I had two hovercrafts around my ankles!  ???



The sand traps I won't argue with. I get my pants 2" longer than they should be, so the traps go right to the bottom of my foot, that way they don't pull out when running/jumping/climbing over things. I used to do what you describe, but I only marched for an hour with a boot full of WATC once!

Additionally, if you put your cigs in a zip-lock bag, you can hide them under your blouse in your pants, so they don't get soaked with sweat on your chest - just as the designers intended!


----------



## geo (20 Dec 2006)

who knows, some day we may get pockets on the lower leg, like the pilots, so we can have access to maps, cigs, FMP when seated in vehicle & wearing FFO.  Nice to have all those pockets - nicer still to have access to them.

(off topic - did an experiment years ago: put match books in every single pocket of my Combat shirt, pants, fleece, parka, etc.......... by the end of day 2, they were nowhere to be found..... when I got home, they had all found their way to the same pocket... "magic")


----------



## jaawod (18 Jan 2007)

Link said:
			
		

> The ICE is very breathable, under the arms there are zippers that allow air to be circulated all around the jacket, on both layers.  However again, I could only imagine the reaction the RSM would have if someone raised their arm and he could see that they weren't zipped up!



I'm not sure if we would have a problem with that in my unit as I've always been told you are allowed to vent to cool down if necessary


----------



## Franko (19 Jan 2007)

One of mine has been opened for the better part of 6 months because it's been torn opened and I can't get it replaced!

Mind you a new troop can go in and get a cadpat jacket to replace his OD green one no problem whatsoever.      :

/rant

Regards


----------



## Good2Golf (19 Jan 2007)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> One of mine has been opened for the better part of 6 months because it's been torn opened and I can't get it replaced!
> 
> Mind you a new troop can go in and get a cadpat jacket to replace his OD green one no problem whatsoever.      :
> 
> ...



RBD, PM inbound, D+2.

G2G


----------



## Franko (19 Jan 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> RBD, PM inbound, D+2.
> 
> G2G



Nothing yet.....

Regards


----------



## Good2Golf (19 Jan 2007)

...in 2 days from home, my current compfuser, she nada do da PM'a  ting!  :-\


----------



## Franko (19 Jan 2007)

Got your message and a big old negative on that one.

I'm going to try other means.

Regards


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Jan 2007)

Maybe time to get Vern to pull a few strings  ;D


----------



## Thorvald (22 Jan 2007)

Bah, if you want a nice new one, just show up to one of our BMQ classes... the "kiddies" leave them lying around all the time on the floor near their kit (yes near, not on, not in, not strapped... on the floor).  

They still can't get it through their thick pubescent skulls to label them (let alone put them away)... even after 3 weekends of instructors beating it into them, section mates beating them into them, myself beating them into them...  I thought I was bald now... these kids are going to make me look like Kojak soon.

The instructors were all eyeing them "jealously" in a pile near dismissal.   I'm surprised they didn't pull a "switch" with their old OD ones... ;-)

Cheers


----------



## geo (23 Jan 2007)

Huh?
Instructors are still using the OD coats while the candidates are wearing the Cadpat ones?

That's silly!


----------



## GO!!! (23 Jan 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Huh?
> Instructors are still using the OD coats while the candidates are wearing the Cadpat ones?
> 
> That's silly!



Maybe I'm missing something here - but why *should'nt* the instructors be the last to get Cadpat?

Nobody deploys from the schools, and they'll get an issue of the new kit before they commence workup trg (or during) so why not leave the best and newest kit in the hands of the troops who do the most field time?


----------



## geo (23 Jan 2007)

GO!
Reserve instructors are not posted to a school for XX years - they are broken off from their unit to teach one or two courses & are then brought back.

All Class A reservists are now receiving the new cadpat jackets.  There are no reasons for the Instructors not to receive the ICE like everyone else.  Furthermore, as there is an awful attrition rate in new recruits, LFQA issues the OD jackets to the recruits & upgrades em to the ICE once they are qualified.


----------



## armyvern (23 Jan 2007)

Pri for ICE are those tasked to operations, then come those employed in CC2 Land Force Field Units, then ResF Land positions.

Instructors are employed by CFTSG, in a training position, not by Land Forces in a CC2 position ,ergo the reasoning behind their being a lower priority for issue.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jan 2007)

Go!!!

There are whole Units that have been "Forgotten" in the issue of the ICE, and the distribution is very confusing.  NDHQ has had all its' ICE in Tractor Trailers which were going around to the Various Reserve Units in Eastern Ontario, so anyone going to Clothing Stores could not do an exchange.  They had to go to the scheduled Armour at a scheduled time, or they were SOL.  

As to the Instructors not having the kit, well it could be one of several reasons.  Initial issue to the FNGs may be the ICE, and the Instructors may have to wait for their scheduled appointments.  Instructors never thought to bring in their old kit and exchange it when they brought in the FNGs for initial issue.  The items may not have been in stock, in enough quantities to issue exchanges.  They may not have been entitled to be issued ICE.  Too many variables.

I would hazard a guess, that it will still take a year, before everyone has their ICE basic issue.


----------



## geo (23 Jan 2007)

George +1

Think you hit the nail on the head WRT the allocation, out of stock, etc...


----------



## GO!!! (23 Jan 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> GO!
> Reserve instructors are not posted to a school for XX years - they are broken off from their unit to teach one or two courses & are then brought back.



Ahhh seen - so they are just like the "guest" instructors brought in from the Bns to teach on Battle schools (or whatever the new name is) in Wainwright, and probably, like the reg force guys, the school will not kit them for any deficiencies that they may have. 

Thanks for clearing that up all who answered.


----------



## mover1 (26 Jan 2007)

Have you guys been issued with the CADPAT rainjacket yet?


----------



## geo (26 Jan 2007)

as far as I know, it's still an Air Force piece of kit.  The Army decided they had better use of the $$ before going there.


----------



## mover1 (27 Jan 2007)

I have had mine for a while now. I saw one at clothing stores the other day and some geneus has decided to put pockets on the frigging thing. currently there are only two on it at waist level. fleece lined of course with a strap for ear defenders. With the tuck away reflective tabs (VERY USEFUL ON THE FLIGHT LINE) 

Hey just hi-jack the thread a bit. You know what the worst thing about being on an airforce base is. 

It's deciding on what hat to wear to work...do I wear my wedge, beret, touque, ball hat....or just none at all.... ;D just kidding.


----------



## GO!!! (27 Jan 2007)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Hey just hi-jack the thread a bit. You know what the worst thing about being on an airforce base is.
> 
> It's deciding on what hat to wear to work...do I wear my wedge, beret, touque, ball hat....or just none at all.... ;D just kidding.



Can't you just call the union rep to find out?


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Jan 2007)

Mover, of the choices you mentioned above, was that a blue, green or white touque?  ;D Although the CFP-265 just says "touque", some folks take it upon themselves to interpret and pass on as official DND/CF policy...  

G2G


----------



## Loachman (29 Jan 2007)

mover1 said:
			
		

> It's deciding on what hat to wear to work...do I wear my wedge, beret, touque, ball hat....or just none at all.... ;D just kidding.



In the days of multiple flying-suit colours, it was possible to see people in either of four different ones. Add in the three different jacket colours, and one could have a Squadron's worth of aircrew like snowflakes even without the hat variety.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (29 Jan 2007)

mover1 said:
			
		

> I have had mine for a while now. I saw one at clothing stores the other day and some geneus has decided to put pockets on the frigging thing. currently there are only two on it at waist level. fleece lined of course with a strap for ear defenders. With the tuck away reflective tabs (VERY USEFUL ON THE FLIGHT LINE)
> 
> Hey just hi-jack the thread a bit. You know what the worst thing about being on an airforce base is.
> 
> It's deciding on what hat to wear to work...do I wear my wedge, beret, touque, ball hat....or just none at all.... ;D just kidding.



Where did they add the additional pockets on it?


----------



## Thorvald (29 Jan 2007)

I recently got a good look at the Navy version of the jacket (Parka, Naval, Mfg 2000).  Nice black colour but many differences (possibly older model?).  I haven't looked closely at the older OD jacket so it may be similar to it.

Here are some of the things I noticed:

- No underarm ventilation zippers
- No front slipon holder/epaulette
- Has Shoulder straps/epaulettes instead
- Hand warmer pockets do not have zippers
- Hood pocket does not have a flap to cover over the Velcro, just Velcro to hold it closed
- Hood has two reflective strips on the back
- No shoulder tab with velcro for flag
- No Velcro on breast for nametape
- No parachute strap/anti-billowing device
- Still has the Baileys Irish Cream Ear Defender holders  ;D

Otherwise has all the other features (inside map pockets, etc).

Any Navy personnel here know if the coat was updated to similar specs as the Army model (just curious)?

Cheers


----------



## Lerch (30 Jan 2007)

Nope, thats the parka for the Navy as it is.

It differs from the ICE because the Navy doesn't need most of those things (flag patch, para strap, etc..). However for the hood flap..I'll check later, but I think it does have the flap normally.


----------



## mover1 (1 Feb 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Where did they add the additional pockets on it?



THey made big chest pockets on it like the og Gortex parka and big bulky waist pockets.  I saw it once and I hope it is only a test pattern...it looks like crap.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (1 Feb 2007)

mover1 said:
			
		

> THey made big chest pockets on it like the og Gortex parka and big bulky waist pockets.  I saw it once and I hope it is only a test pattern...it looks like crap.



Think I will just keep the one with the 2 pockets then.   ;D

I gotta say though, I do like the gortex rain pants.  Belt loops, suspender buttons, and the side leg zipper/flap opens enough that I can pull them on with my clunky Bates M-9 boots on.  Bravo.


----------



## armyvern (1 Feb 2007)

I, personally, am less concerned with how they look. 

I'd rather see them be properly functional for use by the proper people (ie pointy end), regardless of looks, for a change.


----------



## geo (1 Feb 2007)

.... speaking Heressy there Vern!


----------



## armyvern (1 Feb 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> .... speaking Heressy there Vern!



It's all good buddy!! Members of my family have indeed been burnt at the stake for that before!! See my Interview thread in the Admin section!!  >

Now...I've got to go pull out my magic potion book to put a hex on you for bringing that up!!  ;D


----------



## geo (1 Feb 2007)

Heh....
Do I get to choose the Animal I get turned into?


----------



## armyvern (1 Feb 2007)

PM inbound so that this thread can get back on track after my hijacking of it....


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (2 Feb 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> I, personally, am less concerned with how they look.
> 
> I'd rather see them be properly functional for use by the proper people (ie pointy end), regardless of looks, for a change.



I am not sure I am concerned about how they look, but not wanting more zippers/pull-strings etc to mess about with, for what should be just simple rain gear. 

Still baffles me, though, that AF people get the Gortex raingear without question (I did as soon as I had my OT message and went to get kitted out here).  Army?  No Gortex raingear for you!


----------



## geo (2 Feb 2007)

Doesn't have to make sense
Years ago, the Army types could get all the helmet bags they wanted while the Air types coldn't get any...... (they made great bags for shower gear )


----------



## Daidalous (2 Feb 2007)

I love the ICE gear.  6 months in Alert and I was not cold once, although I would love to see them develop a glove insert for the  Arctic mitten.


----------



## armyvern (2 Feb 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Still baffles me, though, that AF people get the Gortex raingear without question (I did as soon as I had my OT message and went to get kitted out here).  Army?  No Gortex raingear for you!



Yep that's right. But don't blame the Air Force and don't blame the Supply Techs...

One element forked out the dough to get their pers the kit, and one did not.

That is not a Supply problem.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (2 Feb 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Yep that's right. But don't blame the Air Force and don't blame the Supply Techs...
> 
> One element forked out the dough to get their pers the kit, and one did not.
> 
> That is not a Supply problem.



Ack on that, I knew that from another thread...just...doesn't make sense from an "end-user" perspective though...now that I feel I don't really need really good rain gear...I have it?


----------



## TN2IC (4 Feb 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Ack on that, I knew that from another thread...just...doesn't make sense from an "end-user" perspective though...now that I feel I don't really need really good rain gear...I have it?



I just got "sized" for mine last week... I am guessing I"ll get all my ICE gear by mid late summer....     :


Cheers,
TN2IC


----------



## geo (4 Feb 2007)

Time between sizing and delivery........... 
my experience FWIW, 10 days.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (4 Feb 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> I just got "sized" for mine last week... I am guessing I"ll get all my ICE gear by mid late summer....     :
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> TN2IC



Seen but...I was referring to the Gortex CADPAT raingear the AF gets issued.  Not pointing fingers at the Supply system, or Command/Formations...just think it is alittle odd, thats all.


----------



## TN2IC (4 Feb 2007)

I think it is funny... we have Air Force MSE Ops at my work that get it. And they don't even go outside. But yet I still got the OD rain jacket... oh well. 


Also I thought it was funny, I asked a Supply Tech if I could get ones of those rain jackets. He said no... but get this... he said it was design to be static free for when it comes to working on aircrafts. Not for us Army folks. I just looked at him dumbfounded. I don't think he knows Army and Air Force MSE Ops do aircraft refueling... meh. It's the way how the cookie crumblies..

 :rofl:


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Feb 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> I think it is funny... we have Air Force MSE Ops at my work that get it. And they don't even go outside. But yet I still got the OD rain jacket... oh well.



Depends on where you are I guess. My roomate recently came of a tasking supporting a pathfinder course. They go him the rain kit. The temptation to "borrow" it.


----------



## mover1 (6 Feb 2007)

TO tell the truth I have had my rain gear for about 6 years now. The Airforce being a little bit forward thinking just went ahead and bought it. Then issued it to Flightless personell only and when sufficient sticks were had everyone on all wings regardless of what uniform they wear received it. 
However at the time if we were in possesion of an OD gortex jacket we were not entitled to the we had to turn it in. 
The Airforce waited until the very end to issue us with our cadpat and when they did they did a bang up job.

Everyone was fitted and sizes were taken down. A month later clothing stores sent an e-mail where different units had timings we went to the clothing and were issued with two garbage bags full of kit. Including cadpat parkas, pants, jackets rain gear, combats.. etc.... 
It was really smooth, well organized and the entire wing was wearing cadpat withing three days.

The only problem is that I still have 
blue gortex, army goretex, ariforce green goretex, denim jacket............


----------



## Bartok5 (6 Feb 2007)

My CQMS came around the other day (in 3 PPCLI) and took down sizes for the goretex CADPAT raingear.  Probably just a "tease", but encouraging nonetheless.  Perhaps those of us who live out of a rucksack and subsist on "boil in the foil" will actually receive the gear sometime this decade.....   Or not.


----------



## rhli13 (15 Nov 2007)

Has anybody bothered to track the evolution of the Goretex coat? I have a couple of the green coats, the first, dated Mar 01, is identical to the Air Force blue variety, ie shoulder straps, covered zippers, fleece pockets, velcro flap on pen pocket, no underarm vents. The other coat is dated Nov 01, and is identical except there are no shoulder straps but has a single slip on holder on the center-line.
I know that at some point the coat remained green, but had no fleece pockets, exposed zippers, or underarm vents.
So that's three variants at least and that's just in the green flavour. Were their any others? And what about CadPat varieties?
Realizing that the CF world has spun pretty quick these past few years, there was a long wait to the introduction of Clothe the Soldier supposedly due to extensive RandD and Field trials, and it all seemed to be thrown out the window the minute the first coat was stitched up.

Cheers


----------

